# Any help welcomed



## Dustin (19/9/17)

Hello all brewers. 
I'm not a brewer as yet, I am however looking into starting. As I am not a beer drinker but I like my cider. I have zero idea where to start or what to do. If anyone out there has ideas or suggestions as to where I should begin it would be greatly appreciated. I know absolutely nothing and wish to learn. I've read a few internet posts and information things but I understand NOTHING. 

Thanks 
Dustin


----------



## manticle (19/9/17)

This should help

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/thread...he-definitive-ish-guide-to-beginner-39.72201/


----------



## laxation (19/9/17)

Welcome!

This is a great place to start: https://aussiehomebrewer.com/thread...he-definitive-ish-guide-to-beginner-39.72201/


----------



## Maheel (19/9/17)

*Be careful Dustin, cider leads to dangerous games.... Airgead (Dave) tells the truth below from that thread.

I had to stop making cider... but summers on the way i should get a batch on  
*


Airgead said:


> *Where do I go from here?*
> 
> You have a few batches under your belt. The world is your oyster. Y*our regular cidermaking has translated into regular sex with your significant other.* Other men regard you with a mixture of awe and terror. You are king of all you survey. But you want more.
> 
> ...


----------

